# Interesting article on DR/DP and recovery



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

http://anxiety-support.net/resources/depersonalization/


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, Laura. I actually really needed that right now.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Laura said:


> http://anxiety-support.net/resources/depersonalization/


This guy talkes about the brain slowing down because of anxiety related chemicals - interestins.

_20 20 24 hours a day 
I want to be stimulated_
You know the tune.


----------



## nytesprite (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you for posting this -- it's comforting. I've actually bookmarked it so that when things get really bad, I can go back and read it and maybe it'll help.



> "The same effects are experienced under the influence of marijuana but people do not react with fear in this situation because they are aware it is the drug causing the sensation..."


Sometimes, when I'm having DP, I'll "pretend" it's a drug that's causing the sensation, and I think, if this were caused by a drug, I wouldn't be so scared because I'd know why it's happening and I'd know that it would wear off. Sometimes if I just pretend it's being caused by a drug or something of the like, it helps to relax me a little, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

nytesprite said:


> Thank you for posting this -- it's comforting. I've actually bookmarked it so that when things get really bad, I can go back and read it and maybe it'll help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, the sh-t we have to do to keep sane.


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

This should be stickied.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for the article. How come not all people with anxiety suffer depersonalization? When my first round of panick and anxiety attacks started 10 years ago it didn't manifest into dp unlike the second round of attacks this past year. What is the breaking point?


----------



## recover (Aug 9, 2008)

Very good article... the DP comes and would go away if we learn to forget it, but as we are more and more anxious and worried about its existence it makes it worse.


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

This is a blog with a fat advert on it trying to make money. When people experience prolonged DP it is not because they have simply too much of this or too much of that in their brains!! You're a person, not a chemistry set! This guy is talking about DP that is temporary following acute anxiety and panic, not DPD.


----------

